# pandas mange journey



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

well im going to post pandas mange pics so we can watch her progress as she gets back to normal

these are some pics b4 treatment


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

What are you treating him with ? I hope Ivemectin - topical and by mouth


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

yes thats what we have ...... .6 ccs for her weight every other day and we r still waiting for the nu stock cream to arrive it seems to be taking forever to get it i ordered it at the end of nov..... so hopefully get her by the weekend or ill be contacting the company! shes had three doses of the Ivemectin and already i can start to notice a slight improvement! my poor girl! but shes doing really well and shes not scratching alot ....


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Poor baby hope she recovers soon.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

hope she gets better and shes beautiful


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope her recovery comes soon.


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

well i did the ivomec and the nu stock and panda started to inprove to the point where i didnt think she needed it any more she went a few months without any meds and now her hair is falling out and she is getting scabs from scratching  my poor girl.... so we have a vet appt for tomorrow evening so ill be giving you all a update with what the vet says re: her condition


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear your still having issues. Ivermectin is great to treat mange but with a bad case like that nu stock is not enough to battle it. I suggest reading this thread it talks about treating at home and what to use with dosages and where to buy the products. You are going to need to dip your dog several times a week and you can do it your self cheaper than going to the vet. I have cured several rescue dogs through out the years using these methods. Also look into herbal methods of strengthening the immune system.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/23623-hope-needs-help.html

This has also more info about dipping
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/24302-meds-dog-food.html


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

thankyou soo much  i do appreciate all the advice that you have given me . it did seem like the treatment method i was doing was working ..... then over a gradual time she started to develop patches, so i think im going to take her in despite the cost of vets here in the city .... i will look at the links that you had posted


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good luck and if it is coming back I really recommend dipping her, it will really help. also look into building up her immune system that is where your problem really is really coming from.


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

I had gotten my little girl Hope as a rescue she had a very bad case of mange. With the vet treatment done with and her not getting better I got a lot of very good advice from the forum on what I needed to be doing other than the meds the vet gave me. One of the most important being the dip in the Prolate that the vet never mentioned to me so a few IMO very knowledgable people from the forum told me to get it for her. She is getting her first dip in the morning. I to have before pictures of Hope she already looks so much better than the first day I got her:woof: 
I wish you the best in her treatment and hope she is well soon:woof:


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

awww thankyou for the great advice panda goes tonight to the vet should be fun 65 lb pit bull at the "regular" vets office i wonder how she will act ? my husband told me that the last time he took her all of the people in the office with other dogs looked afraid and she barked at the vet ! so we will c what my experience will be? i do try to be the alapha in the home but it seems like panda will listen and obey the first time with my husband with me she needs a lil more encouragement


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She's very pretty. Is she spayed? Asking because I had a girl with bad demo and she started to go in heat at 6 months and lost her hair again. So we retreated her and got her spayed. She didn't have any more problems after that, but some times stress will cause it to re occur as well. Good luck with her.


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

aimee she is isnt ! we need to get her done because we have no intention of breeding her and i said in a previously above that she was getting better and i was seeing results but the slowly its come back in fiull force it might be because she is comming of age soon ...... poor girl i just want her feeling good and back to her beautiful black and white coat


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If your vet will do it try and get her spayed asap even though she has an active case because you might have to treat her again after she is spayed if it stresses her out.


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

ok UPDATE panda does have demadox not sure on the spelling just a fancy word for mange ...she had a skin scraping done and skin cytology ,she also has a secondary infection and a yeast infection pooooor girl i am sooo happy i took her to the vet they were great with her! so for her mange she has promeris.... then her infection she has cefpodoxime proxetil200 mg i tb a day for 21 days....then for her yeast she has these whipes mal-a-ket to whipe her top of her head kinda where it creases and inbetween her toes and by her va jay jay! for her extreme itching she has adult benadryl 2 tb every 8-12 hrs

my not so lil girl weighs 64 and a half lbs when they took her temp she did have a fever  she kept barking while we were in the room and i was slightly worried on how she would react to the vet and techs and she was wonderful!!! happy and not afraid at all so this is about it i will post new pics of her as soon as my camera battery charges but shes snoring on my sofa right now lolol


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w53/goodgirl75/CAMSBIRTHDAY2010047.jpg

these are taken after almost a weeks worth of treatment


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

poor baby! I wish her a speedy recovery!


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

tks she already seems to be feeling better she is so playful today  and some of her scabs on her underside where she has been scratching alot have already healed up and are almost all the way gone cant wait to see her coat get back to its shiny pretty self:woof:


----------

